# Plants for Fluval Spec V



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I picked up a new fluval spec v for my betta along with fluval stratum and a piece of malaysian driftwood. I was wondering what plants people have had success with that I could try in this tank? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

The plants I've used are anubias, java fern, crypt wendtii, dwarf sag and some moss. All easier plants not requiring high light or Co2.


----------



## melty (Nov 1, 2018)

I can vouch for all of SueD's suggestions - those plants have done well for me in a Spec with the stock light. 

Right now I have Blyxa japonica, Mini Bolbitis, Crypt parva, and a few different variants of Anubias nana and Java fern in my Spec with Fluorite substrate, and those were all healthy but slow-growing under the stock light. 
Last week I got a generic ("Honpal" brand) LED aquarium light from Amazon and the difference it made was huge! Tons of lush new leaves already.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I've used in my spec V several of the plants listed above as well as it happens to be excellent and growing fissidens and keeps starting its own crypts. I have had parva, wendtii, lutea, undulata and one other for sure that I'm drawing a blank on atm... Regardless i removed all crypts at varying times and I keep pulling up new crypt starts lol I've another just popped through the moss carpet about a month ago I'm fairly certain that it's a lutea start.
It's also started some wonderful sword runners for me of several different types, buce, Christmas moss, anubias, Java fern, bacopa, glossostigma, micro sword, dwarf hair grass,

Riccia failed in it I think due to amanos buzz sawing it and current at the top washed it into the filtration. But that might be the only thing that flat failed on me in the spec tank it has ended up being my plant nursury when something flops in another tank on several occasions, I've had great luck with mine growing plants well... I did get lucky enough to receive one with thr whiter lights vs the bluer lights version. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

I've come up with a very bad drawing of what I think in my head I want the tank to look like but no idea what plants for the left.










I was thinking maybe for the foreground plant on the right to be staurogyne repens or pygmy chain sword or maybe staurogyne repens in the back and pygmy chain sword in the front, or is that too much? Would the tank look too sparse with no tall plants on the right?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I wish I had photos of all the different scapes I've done in my spec v... It's a very versatile nano in dimensions and can do quite a lot with it. Here are a few photos of some of my various scapes, though none were taken specifically for the scape and I'm not an aquascaper by any means but it might give you an idea on how quickly you can fill that space, how much you can place without crowding it and how sparsely you can leave it without looking empty.



















































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Couple more photos and a couple transition pics that weren't terrible scenes while I waited for what I needed to finish rescaping























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> I wish I had photos of all the different scapes I've done in my spec v... It's a very versatile nano in dimensions and can do quite a lot with it. Here are a few photos of some of my various scapes, though none were taken specifically for the scape and I'm not an aquascaper by any means but it might give you an idea on how quickly you can fill that space, how much you can place without crowding it and how sparsely you can leave it without looking empty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing those photos. It definitely is difficult trying to imagine how much room you'll have for plants. The swords in those pictures give it a good scale for sure. -- edit: wait a sec, they're crypts! oh my! 

I have 3 bunches of java fern I could use that are currently in my betta's old tank for the left corner but not sure if the leaves are too big... but then again the swords in your pictures look good! Lol decisions, decisions!


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I have grown some monster crypts in there  10 months later its still popping up crypt starts, I've pulled at least a half dozen out and have one now that's due to be removed also! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> I have grown some monster crypts in there  10 months later its still popping up crypt starts, I've pulled at least a half dozen out and have one now that's due to be removed also!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Considering your experience with crypts in the spec... What kind would you suggest for the open space on the right? 

I'm thinking maybe java fern in the back left, crypt albida brown front left as a "pop of color", staurogyne repens as a carpet going down the right, and possibly some type of crypt for the back of the right side. Unless it'll shade the S. repens too much..


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I haven't grown albidia but it would probably do quite well and you could also probably use a wendtii bronze as mine were quite stunning and almost red. Lutea is the one that grows enormous in the spec for me so I'd be a bit leary of adding it as it can really take over.

As for that right side there's a lot to consider as I'm not sure exactly what vision your going for. A Spiralis or Retro-Spiralis would give some height and movement and not shade your Repens.
A Walkeri, Becketti, or even an Undulata would provide a different texture and shouldn't get too big and of course can be trimmed. Parva would add a bit of change in plant height and shape but would not get huge nor shade your Repens and would only require trimming of the runners if they spread where you don't want them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> I haven't grown albidia but it would probably do quite well and you could also probably use a wendtii bronze as mine were quite stunning and almost red. Lutea is the one that grows enormous in the spec for me so I'd be a bit leary of adding it as it can really take over.
> 
> As for that right side there's a lot to consider as I'm not sure exactly what vision your going for. A Spiralis or Retro-Spiralis would give some height and movement and not shade your Repens.
> A Walkeri, Becketti, or even an Undulata would provide a different texture and shouldn't get too big and of course can be trimmed. Parva would add a bit of change in plant height and shape but would not get huge nor shade your Repens and would only require trimming of the runners if they spread where you don't want them.
> ...


Okay, updated paint drawing of what I think I want it to look like. :icon_lol:










Out of all the crypts, retro/spiralis are the only kinds I don't have available to order.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I've recently been hearing of a nano vallisneria, never kept it and haven't researched it but generally Val are easy to grow and I'd think a nano would remain on the smaller side though I don't know if it'd be small enough for the spec, and I don't even know if it's a true nano... It maybe something like "dwarf" water lettuce... Water lettuce is water lettuce but will remain small when not in a nutrient rich environment lol. Italian Val is also smaller but would definitely need upkeep in a spec to keep small enough and not running all over.

Crypt balansae maybe would work, haven't kept it in my spec but it is longer narrow leaves that may add dimensions from the back wall and shouldn't shade in the Repens it would also still have some movement like a Spiralis but they are wider so that movement would be less. They do have wonderful textures to the leaves also and generally I've been able to keep up with trimming every couple weeks when I've had them and keep them 5-7" tall which would be alright I think in the spec. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's a pic of the tank with the wood I have. Still not sure on plants for the right side... but I do want crypts.


----------



## sazure (Jul 29, 2016)

*Plants for Betta Set up...*

I don't have all the variations on a "theme" but here are some I did without having to go to my back up drives. As many have suggested the Anubias family, Java ferns and others. I found some harder to find types of both on Aqua bid (narrow leaf java fern is really beautiful) The water in the globe was actually crystal clear but I am not a great photographer. There is ONLY one spotlight overhead and indirect apartment light from the back of the apartment. The wood was Redwood branches I got when I went to visit home (S. Oregon and the redwoods). There was a guy selling driftwood and Redwood is great for underwater.

As well I had monster Anubias plants in a globe with rocks in the middle. One Betta and a school of "black neon tetras".

The last image is not mine (I saved many from others as examples).


----------

